# Cladophora and shrimp



## kdv9tb (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a major Cladophora problem in one of my planted aquariums. Unfortunetly, it has takken HC as a hostage, and I had to discard it. The question I have is how do I rid the tank of this terrible algae?

Use Hydrogen peroxide? Will this kill my blue rili shrimp?

Use Excel? Will overdosing kill my Crypts?

Remove all plants, and soak in a potassium permanganate mix? Remove driftwood, and hit with peroxide, and remove and discard of substrate, and get all new?

Pump more co2 in the tank? doing a blackout on the tank?


I am lost, and don't know where to go to save my fish and shrimp, svae most of the plants, but kill this terrible killer I have in the tank. Any and all recommendations and ideas are welcome. Step by step would be even better? Please guys, I need your help!


----------



## Kalyan (May 27, 2013)

Please post your tanks specs then i can help u because i have defeated cladophora from my tank .


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've had pretty good luck with Amano Shrimp eating clado.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

This might help

Safe with shrimps, snails etc.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

BGA is cyanobacteria.

Cladophora is an algae, not impacted by antibiotics like Maracyn-Two.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

somewhatshocked said:


> BGA is cyanobacteria.
> 
> Cladophora is an algae, not impacted by antibiotics like Maracyn-Two.


Oh Man! what was I thinking??? Early morning post...was still sleepy I guess.

This will definitely help.


----------

